# Beretta Nano Is The Real Deal



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

Dear Potential CCW owners:


I have owned and pocket concealed a Kahr, I own a Springfield XD and Ruger. I have shot a Glock 26, Sig, Kimber Solo, Bersa and Ruger XD9 and not one of these firearms can match up to the Beretta Nano. As a recent Nano owner I have pocket carried the firearm for a week and I could not be more pleased. When I field stripped the firearm and studied the workmanship following a successful range trip I quickly realized the Nano has raised the bar in the CCW arena. When I grip the gun in my hand it feels like I could drive a nail into a 2x4. The firearm is incredibility tight for a poly frame gun. In my opinion and I have handled and shot several pocket rockets from many reputable manufacturers and the Nano though late to the CCW dance takes the crown hands down. 

If you are thinking about purchasing a CCW you need to look at the Beretta Nano.

Russ


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

Good to know, have read quite a bit on the nano from the net. Seems like a solid ccw for sure!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm 5'3" i ccw a full sized 1911 i suggest thinking about that for ccw


----------



## Rickfrl (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the update Russ.


----------



## tconroy (Dec 10, 2011)

My CCW is a Ruger sp 101 357mag 3 1/16th IWB.all you need is pants 1" larger in the waist and it is comfortable with a good holster.I have no problem carrying it all day.In the summer months, June july august I do carry the Kahr CW9. a GOOD HOLSTER is the key to CC.


----------

